
Show HN: Tech in Scotland - jarofgreen
https://find.techin.scot/
======
jarofgreen
Hello, I’m the Edinburgh-based dev behind this and the events data source
site.

Scotland has a great tech scene, with many events, many companies including
two "unicorns", and several community hubs that do a great job of pulling the
community together.

This site is meant to be an easy and quick access site that lists data from
and points to other sources - we really want to encourage more Open Data,
well, everywhere really. I’m looking for more sources of data that hopefully
will appear soon.

On which note, I know there was another Scotland site recently - they have a
list of companies and we are talking to them to see how we can incorporate
that data into this to.

Our events are sourced from
[https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/](https://opentechcalendar.co.uk/) which I
also run - anyone can add events, you don’t have to be the organiser to do so.
Everything is versioned - like a Wiki. And data can be exported in several
different ways.

While Open Tech Calendar is celebrating it’s 4th birthday today, this site has
just launched - so any feedback or constructive criticism welcome. Post here
or email hello at techin dot scot.

Thanks, James

ps. The tech for this site is a bunch of PHP scripts. They grab data from
API’s, make static files, upload them to AWS S3 from where AWS Cloudfront
serves them - so we are already practicing the Open Data standard we want to
promote! Meanwhile, Open Tech Calendar is a Open Source PHP app.

------
RubyWrangler
<3 you so much! Thanks for working to promote Scotland's tech scene :)

~~~
jarofgreen
Thank you! :-)

